# travelling to a dos ****** from lisbon airport



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

hi its me again does any one knows if ther is a company that pick people up at the airport and take them to a dos ****** many thanks yvonne


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

A local guy here in Alcobaca charges €50 for a normal saloon car.


----------

